# come dine with me (gloucestershire)



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok who has been watching this program? the main guy zac kwintner is a client of mine & we have just finished his 2nd gate system.......automated of course!!!
any thoughts?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is he the insurance guy?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jonah said:


> Is he the insurance guy?


yes lol http://www.channel4.com/programmes/come ... ith-me/4od


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

he comes across like a complete bell end.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I missed this, will have to watch it now!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I missed this, will have to watch it now!


Definatley abi! The guy is unreal!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this, will have to watch it now!
> ...


he was playing a game in this i felt, hence all polite first night then jeckle n hyde following nights.
come on zac........letting cheltenham down here sir, oh btw any chance of clearing the £2.5k bill u owe lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Comes across as a complete Wanker to me. He as been upsetting all the others at each meal so as to keep low scores.


----------

